# Church Planter by Darrin Patrick, calling



## FenderPriest (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have my review up of Darrin Patrick's recent book, Church Planter, over at my blog. I'm also doing a giveaway of his book which ends in two days. Both are at my blog here: Review and Giveaway: Church Planter


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 13, 2010)

> From the review
> 
> At no point does Patrick slip into the all to easy vein of moralistic guilting.



One of the deeper points from understanding reformed theology is reflected in this. With Arminian influence, the emphasis is more on man generally than on God. This can and does result in subtle pressure on both sides- man doing something to receive salvation in return, and man doing something to pressure other men into receiving it.

God can and does use these methods, but they do not quite reflect His revealed Word rightly.

It's easy to feel guilty when someone is not witnessing (e.g. four spiritual laws and soliciting a decision) "enough." But that is, biblically, an incomplete view at best.

God's people witness through their lives of what God has done for them, praying and thanking God to use them toward the end of His glory, which greatly includes His redeeming people.

I've had two occasions like this in the past week, and they are ongoing. I am astonished at what God is doing to apparently draw two very different people to himself, partly using me. But I can honestly say, as I understand the sovereignty of God, that man is absolutely, 100%, completely dependent on God for salvation, there is no pressure... and not guilt for that.


----------



## JML (Sep 13, 2010)

Jacob,

I agree with you in that it may not be the best thing to just send a church planter into the city. I know what the purpose of it is. That being that there is a greater population base in the city. However, to me it would depend on the church planter. Some men are better suited to a rural environment or a suburban one. Otherwise, the only church planters you would have would be city boys.


----------



## Christopher88 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great review. I would have to agree that not all Church plants should be in the city. I could plant in the city but I'm not comfortable nor do I relate well to more city folk. I'm a town guy really with a hint of backwoods. (Not the member) 
If God calls me to plant in the city well than I will.


----------

